# Kamp Kenan Baby Kits



## Eduardo Hernandez (Mar 14, 2018)

Anyone else see Kamp Kenan is starting to sell kits for baby torts? Its not as bad as some pet store ones, but still doesn't seem beneficial, especially since he puts the UVB light in top of a screen lid.


----------



## Alex Z (Mar 14, 2018)

Its ok, but that is something with time and effort, any of us can build. I am surprised he would sell that with that type of screen. Lots of uvb is not getting through.


----------



## wellington (Mar 14, 2018)

I don't follow or know much of this Kamp Kenan, only what I have seen on here.
However, I hear a lot of people follow him and swear by him, which makes this even more sad that he would sell an enclosure that is sub par.


----------



## wellington (Mar 14, 2018)

Just looked on his site. I don't even see where it says baby tortoise. Just says tortoise kit. Too many are going to think that is good for any size tort.
I do like the stuff included with it other then the enclosure and screen top.


----------



## Nrc470 (Mar 14, 2018)

Seems like a good “starter kit” but it needs some improvements.


----------



## Markw84 (Mar 14, 2018)

I found it interesting, seeing how Kenan Harkin seems to feel about really learning and expanding his understanding.

He did "attend" the TTPG forum in Phoenix. Two solid days of very informative talks about chelonians. A few hundred people - many with decades more experience than Kenan, hardly missed any talk. All sat listening intently. Except Kenan. I saw him only attend perhaps 3-4 talks, and even then he was simply standing in the back checking his phone or talking with someone nearby.

My observation was that he was not there to learn. He was making an appearance. What a shame as he has a platform where he could do so much good.

I love his professional quality production to his video. I like his style of delivery for those videos and find them entertaining. I am quite disappointed in the actual content of knowledge about husbandry techniques that work universally. He too often is simply repeating those same old concepts that just don't work. He seems more interested in marketing than learning and furthering knowledge. This makes it dangerous in this age of YouTube learning style where he becomes the go to expert.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Mar 14, 2018)

I recently watched a Sulcata clip of his on YouTube. He recommends people house them as a pair. 

That disappointed me.


----------



## Eduardo Hernandez (Mar 14, 2018)

I just wanted to make sure I wasn't the only one who thought it was a subpar kit.

I used to really like watching his videos, even though they didn't have the best info out there. But seems like he's lately announcing and mentioning his store/prices more, instead of focusing 100% on the information. I know he runs a business, but its becoming a bit much now...


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 14, 2018)

~ His videos are really good and entertaining. One thing i notice is that he really seems to have a sincere and passionate interest in the animals.


----------



## Longhorns1187 (Mar 14, 2018)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> ~ His videos are really good and entertaining. One thing i notice is that he really seems to have a sincere and passionate interest in the animals.



Probably the biggest reason why we're a Patreon member of his channel. His info might not be 100%, but he does seem to really care about animals. Really loved his Garden State Tortoise episodes. It eventually led us to keeping an Egyptian tortoise soon.


----------

